# Aaron Pelttari's Toolbox - World Cup Mechanics



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

I wonder where he picked that up. The first picture doesn't look home made. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

You can buy carbon laminate sheet, cut and drill it and make similar toolbox at home. Just don't inhale the carbon dust.

But yes, this is very nice and tidy toolbox.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

abbey, knipex, beta, he's only missing some pb swiss


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's another one from John Hall makes me want to redo my travel box.

All of these phots are from pinkbike if you want to see the full set and read the story.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

I just bought a Pelican 1560 and all the foam and lid organizer for my John Hall replica travel box. I'll post pics. 
Not gonna put my headset press and stuff to build up a full frame. Deciding whether to include my Fox fork service tools or not. I guess it makes sense to in case I blow seals at Mammoth.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Take your time. Lay everything out. Move things around and lay it out again. Continue exploring the options until you've found that combination that clicks.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^ Take your time. Lay everything out. Move things around and lay it out again. Continue exploring the options until you've found that combination that clicks.


Sound advise for sure. 
I'm not in a hurry. Gonna have 4 layers + lid. 
I will lay the layers out on my bench for several weeks and put most used on top, and then have less used tools /tasks deeper in the box. 
Basically, if your pulling out the last tray, you're rebuilding. 
Trying to figure out a foolrpoof way to have lube , fork oil, brake fluid in 100% sealed up plastic bottles so it never leaks due to altitude changes , etc.
Different than a factory mech . My box will have my lights, first aid kit ready to grab for rides they are needed as well. 
The idea is to have a ready to go box that can tackle anything on a ride. Bring my Feedback Sports stand on long trips as well. It has the truing stand which is sorta funky but works in a pinch.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I generally don't travel with lubricants with the exception of chain lube and a 100g grease tube with nozzle on longer travels. Fork oils, and other specialized lubricants are usually considered a shop designated task.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Putting your fliuids in a waterproof bag you would find in the paddle sports section of an outdoor store is the way to go. The bottles they come in are never 100% leak proof but the bag and waterproof zipper will contain anything that does leak.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

customfab said:


> Putting your fliuids in a waterproof bag you would find in the paddle sports section of an outdoor store is the way to go. The bottles they come in are never 100% leak proof but the bag and waterproof zipper will contain anything that does leak.


I went an got some small Nalgene bottles that claim "No Leak", we'll see . If not a Ziploc.

Got a used 1560 Pelican(no foam) for $90 on Ebay. Got the organizer from Pelican for the lid. Way too much Kaizen foam from Fastcap (I'll custom shape for the 1560 and use the rest for my rollaway).
Post pics once I get this mess done.

BTW- Those Pelican cases are heavy as hell, even when empty. But they are really sturdy.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I looked at the 1560. That's a suitcase sized tool box.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I looked at the 1560. That's a suitcase sized tool box.


With a pull handle and wheels. It is the one John Hall uses in the photos above. Exactly. 
Youre right though. Like a big carryon.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

progress?


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> progress?


All the stuff is in the garage. I have been sorting tool priorities and getting miscellaneous bottles and containers for some oils and greases and spares. It seems I keep acquiring new and better stuff to place in it. 
Some of my selections of tools have opened my eyes on what is really necessary.

I will start posting some photos soon. it's gonna be cool.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

any update on your project? It would be cool to see what you ended up with!


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

John Hall did an interview on his toolbox on the pinkbike podcast talking about how he did his layout. Pictures on pinkbike

edit: oops missed customfab's posted this already. I just heard the podcast a month ago.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

